# Wahlbergii not good



## goneleocrazy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi

My friends wahlbergii is not in a good way apparently.

It is shying away from food and seems to be extrememly resticted in its movement. It doesnt seem able to hold onto any twigs or anything.

It is in a small geo (about the size of a sweet jar), with branches and artificial plants, has a vermiculite substrate.

There is no additional heat apart from room temp (prob around 20-25C) and has been fed almost exclusively on crickets since she has had it.

It is probably around 2 months old.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Carl


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey,

Try feeding it smaller food items and make sure it's being sprayed at least once or twice a day. It needs to be quite humid. Mine generally are quite aggressive to their food so I think smaller food items would be good. Once it gets its strength back it will begin to hold onto this well again. (I think)

Cheers, Cameron.


----------

